# front and back application of transfers



## kwc98 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been using transfers for my latest shirts and all is going smooth. If I need to apply to the front and the back, how do I keep the first transfer from 're-melting'? Do I put a teflon sheet inside the shirt perhaps?

thanks for your input,
Ken


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not sure what putting the teflon inside the shirt will do for you.

Ideally, you can place the shirt on the press like you do with screen printing. One side is on the lower platen, the other side is hanging below the lower platen.

If that's not possible, place a piece of parchment (baking) paper on top of the lower platen which will face the back print of the shirt when you place it on the platen. This will protect your lower platen from the ink.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The first transfer should not 'melt'. I would suggest placing a Teflon sheet or a piece of parchment paper between the shirt layers to prevent the ink from possibly bleeding through.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thread the shirt on the platten to keep the printed side away from the heat. Should solve your problem.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That will work if you have a heat press that will allow it. Not all do.


----------



## sbelles (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been using plastisol transfers and applying to back and front of garments for quite some time. No problem at all. The quality of the transfer has a lot to do with it, but the temperature of your press and length of time are the two biggest factors.


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

You should be fine with nothing in between the front and rear. Make sure there are no wrinkles on the bottom when pressing the second side. 

I highly recommend a teflon cover for the lower platen to make sure it does not stick and keeps the rubber pad in great shape. Stahl's has them as well as others. Stahl's also has a teflon pillow you could insert into the middle too which will insulate the bottom a little.


----------



## kwc98 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help. I really appreciate it!

-Ken


----------



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't used it yet, but BestBlanks has "LineLess Transfer Kit" with 1/4" mouse pads of varying sizes that seem like they'd do the trick as well as "print perfect pads" from Stahls.


----------

